# jock horror problem



## bizzy323 (Sep 29, 2005)

After 2 days of flowering, I noticed that 4 of my plants the leafs are burned or something. Is it a mag problem?


----------



## notthecops (Sep 30, 2005)

Could be, could also be a PH problem


----------



## bizzy323 (Sep 30, 2005)

I had odor control in there can that cause to rot?


----------



## bizzy323 (Sep 30, 2005)

Only the topper parts of the plants are affected.


----------



## Hick (Sep 30, 2005)

bizzy..an ozone generator? I've heard they can cause similar damage.


----------



## bizzy323 (Sep 30, 2005)

No, Hick I had ona block next to them.


----------



## Curse of Whackmack (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi bizzy, 
I just flowered out a couple of Jack Herers (pretty much same plant) and had no problems although I heard they could be "difficult". Getting clones to go from them, AL or cut'n'stick, is turning out to be really difficult however, with in many cases the leaves of the newly (slowly!) rooted clones rotting from the bottom up. 
Throw some salts at them I'd say!
Good luck, the smoke's good!
Whacky


----------



## SkunkNo2 (Oct 10, 2005)

What does throw some salts at them mean?  I have the same problem with mine, if anyone knows what to do or if you solved it yourself lemme know.
thanks


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2005)

> What does throw some salts at them mean?


 I'm not sure skunk, must be a Euro' thing.
The pictures don't really look like magnesium deff., "IMO". Mag deff usually shows a cupping or canoeing in the leaves along with chlorosis between the veins. That actually looks like more of a burn of some type, to me.


----------



## SkunkNo2 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hick, that cupping thing where the leaves look like canoes, it looks like its going on with my plant.  How can i treat this.  You said somthing about magnesium? I have them under a condensed fluro, its 120 v and a regular 40 w bulb... I know I know it's chincy but i'm just getting started.  I feed them with miracle grow for tomoatos once a week in there water and it has magnesium in it.   ... what do you think?


----------



## bizzy323 (Oct 11, 2005)

Miracle grow isn't good.


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2005)

skunk...read it gain.._carefully_
manganese?..or magnesium?

magnesium deff can be treated with 1 tbsp of epsom saltz per gallon of water. You can foliar spray AND water with this mix. 
Bizzy is right, Miracle grow should be used as a last resort. It's not designed for MJ.


----------



## Curse of Whackmack (Oct 11, 2005)

SkunkNo2 said:
			
		

> What does throw some salts at them mean?





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> I'm not sure skunk, must be a Euro' thing.





			
				Hick said:
			
		

> magnesium deff can be treated with 1 tbsp of epsom saltz per gallon of water.


 
   Let you off, but just 'cause I come from Epsom. Aye, Whacky


----------



## Curse of Whackmack (Oct 11, 2005)

... if it's not a magnesium def., did you maybe give them a good dose of flower ferts when you changed light schedule? That might have burnt them. If it remains localised, don't worry: JH does all sorts of weird little things... touchy little pedigree!
Whacky


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:  Originally Posted by SkunkNo2  What does throw some salts at them mean?     Quote:  Originally Posted by Hick  I'm not sure skunk, must be a Euro' thing.      Quote:  Originally Posted by Hick    magnesium deff can be treated with 1 tbsp of epsom saltz per gallon of water.


....DOH!!!


----------



## SkunkNo2 (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks


----------



## bizzy323 (Oct 12, 2005)

I was told it's a nutrient burn, so I flushed and foliar feed them with balanced water every day for the past 2 weeks. They are doing great now, new growth looks good. I also verified 8 females out of 9 JH plants. How lucky am I? I didn't really think I would get that much females, I guess I have to give a few away since i'm running out of space. I will update some new pictures in grow journal.


----------



## SkunkNo2 (Oct 17, 2005)

foliar feed?


----------



## bizzy323 (Oct 17, 2005)

Yes, why?


----------



## SkunkNo2 (Oct 19, 2005)

N/m


----------



## Curse of Whackmack (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey Bizzy,

glad your Jocks are looking good again. If you try to clone them, I'd be interested to see how you get on. I've found it very difficult, just 2 strange growing plants out of 6 clones and I never had any trouble with other plants.

Whacky


----------



## bizzy323 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thank You, but I didn't take any clones since am not planning on growing again.


----------

